# What did you do today?



## BAMGOLD (Jul 1, 2012)

I didn't see one of these threads, figured it would be a great addition, as everyone loves pictures 



5 Hours of work...

The Circuit Boards have either Gold Traces (wires) or Gold Fingers on them (I didn't weigh it)
Flatpacks = 102.05g
Gold Plated = 33.3g
Capacitors = 9.5g

Do you see those 2 gold rings all the way to the right of the picture? I have a couple pounds of these, I haven't tested them yet but they are used for communication and power in a "slipring", I'm hoping there is some gold on them..


----------



## ericrm (Jul 1, 2012)

what have i done today

trying to *refine* my recovered buttons ,i have practicly finish, around 25 g in poor man AR,it has given a LOT of salt , and i also discovered today that i have a LOT of silver chloride in my recovered gold ... 

i have search and find a new place to buy my chemical

i have run some electric cable in my futur new lab

start to treat my second barrel of waste but with copper this time

removed from board maybe 50 g of plated pin and 50 g of ic ,the rest goes in smelter board

i have concentrated sulfuric acid and discover that i havent let it long enuf ,it is just 80% concentrated ... some job left for tomorow

i have cleaned my sulfuric stipping cell

i have started a batch of finger but with 1% peroxide, this time i aint gonna loose value

cleaning around the shop(my house)

i have read a lot on the forum trying to make thing right with this real refinning (with im glad to finaly do it because this is gold REFINING forum and not gold RECOVERY forum)

i have bough some >papier dessuis tout> and single use plastic cup(for those time where you need a virgin >contenant> 

finaly confirm with the guy for the whatman filter paper and waiting for the final shipping price

looked around to find cpu for my next yield test ,find maybe a new client ,it will depend if my refined gold is clean enuf and i can find a small quantity, high spot price long term buyer 8) 

i guess that about it.... :mrgreen:

edit: sorry no picture


----------



## necromancer (Jul 2, 2012)

i went to the fireworks show in "Bronte" with my wife and daughter

my wife thinks i spend to much time reading the fourm and collecting items to refine
i think she is wrong LOL

Happy Canada Day


----------



## rewalston (Jul 2, 2012)

necromancer said:


> i went to the fireworks show in "Bronte" with my wife and daughter
> 
> my wife thinks i spend to much time reading the fourm and collecting items to refine
> i think she is wrong LOL
> ...



Wait until she gets the privilege of holding a nice shiny button, bet she changes her mind :lol: 

Rusty


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 2, 2012)

rewalston said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > i went to the fireworks show in "Bronte" with my wife and daughter
> ...



So true!

Up til a few weeks ago my wife hated that I spent any time working on this hobby. Then a few weeks ago I melted my first real gold, 14+ grams! That helped her to see why I like doing this. Then I sold a few buttons from that batch and put the cash in her hand, and now she encourages me to get more scrap and keep processing. It's funny how the colors gold and green can change a woman's view. 

Keep this thread going. I want to see how your hobby progresses.

Here is what I did today. This auric chloride is from gold recovered from fingers.


----------



## Geo (Jul 2, 2012)

i did a small experiment with my son tonight trying to come up with a way to heat IC's to a red hot state. i believe we did it. :shock: :lol: he has a few pounds of mixed memory chips and flat packs hes collected and is going to refine the gold. of course ill be guiding him safely. he will be posting all the data and yields with pictures and weights when he gets them done. here's a clip of the small incinerator im playing with. when i get the bugs worked out, i'll make something more sturdy.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFmxKab9MDg&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## joem (Jul 2, 2012)

We did Canada day at the inlaws cottage came back for fireworks and once the kids were in bed I answered questions from forum members. BUT yeah when I put cash in my wife's hand or bring my kids to a special event thanks to e-waste my wife urges me to do more. Women don't understand us men until we communicate in terms they hear. It's just a bunch of junk piled in the garage until we turn it into a benefit our wives can see.


----------



## supercharged04 (Jul 2, 2012)

I found these. I probably over paid or paid what they are worth but I needed some learning material.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 2, 2012)

I went through few old threads about mylars from keyboards. I took few mylars, apply Steve`s method - heatgun, torch and now I have nice 1,4g silver shot. It was fun. :lol:


----------



## supercharged04 (Jul 2, 2012)

sorry my phone will only let me add 1 picture at a time


----------



## ericrm (Jul 2, 2012)

what id did today

make the most beatifull powder that ive ever made :mrgreen:




this is the removed contaminant ,silver chloride, i will treat the powder with ammonia tomorow but i manage to remove a good bunch of it




i have finish the yesterday batch of finger and hcl/cl them ,

i have boiled my sulfuric acid down 

and remove those parts during the day about 600g of ic, 200g of pins,100g of finger, a few ceramic eprom,and those little plastic jumper 




thats it for today


----------



## glondor (Jul 3, 2012)

I made a button!






More photos here http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v697/23224/cool%20chips/serge/


----------



## publius (Jul 3, 2012)

Cast six, 2 ozt bars of 99.95 silver. Now that the lights are back on, I'll be able to refine more! :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 3, 2012)

You need a little butter on that golden muffin top there glondor. :lol:


----------



## hfywc (Jul 4, 2012)

i harvested my gold foils that's been brewing in hcl bath for a long time.


----------



## hfywc (Jul 4, 2012)

another shot of the same material....




8)


----------



## joem (Jul 4, 2012)

hfywc: What are these foils from and for size reference how big is the bucket in the picture?


----------



## hfywc (Jul 5, 2012)

that's a 5 gallon bucket and the feedstock was a gold plated aluminum disc i bought from a scrapper.


----------



## Smack (Jul 5, 2012)

supercharged04 said:


> sorry my phone will only let me add 1 picture at a time



Super, just my opinion but I wouldn't waste my time and chemicals on any dishes. Look for better material to work with.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like I need to find some Gold Plated Aluminum!

I just climbed a wind turbine in 105 heat index today, oh wait, I received some "58 grams of 23karat plated gold pins"... we'll see...


----------



## MMFJ (Jul 5, 2012)

I shipped out three eBay sales (total of $671.6), listed another 50 items and bought some foreign silver (and one brass) coins.



And, I'm very happy with my research in values (so far...)
http://www.ancientimports.com/cgi-bin/lotinfo.pl?id=25246
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-IS...Coin-SAMURAI-1-Shu-Japan-Nice-g-/120796979228
http://www.rarecoincollector.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40&products_id=8234
and the 1968 Mexican Olympic 25 pesos one (according to http://www.silverrecyclers.com/Calculators/mxcoin_calculator.aspx) is worth $14.65

The guy is bringing me more tomorrow.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 6, 2012)

I received my package from Steve


----------



## Palladium (Jul 7, 2012)

I read this thread for the first time.


----------



## cvillan (Jul 7, 2012)

I weeded my veggie garden and gave a bag of peppers and tomatoes to the mail man who gave me this!


----------



## hfywc (Mar 12, 2013)

update on the gold foils recovered from gold-plated aluminum disc.

today i decided to melt these foils and here are some photos...


----------



## ilikesilver (Apr 17, 2013)

I depopulated 8 box's of different cards today, sorry to tired to post a picture of the materials, maybe tomorrow. goodnight


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 17, 2013)

*Sorting Values* it takes me half an hour to sort fifty pounds of scrap electronic parts. i use plastic sandwich bags to make my first sort. illustrated here are :> glass plate top, 20uf 16vdc smd capacitors " usable " Hobby user s pay way more than scrap value. T-252 package 3 pin regulators, 3.3 volt dc. catalogue Mouser value 1.08, Hby 3 for 1.00 , tiny tdk toroids, Hby 2 or 3 for 1.00 very usable. led 3 display pin socket, Hby 2 for a 1.00 very salable, "no real gold salvage value" smd leds are valuable for scrap " the high power ones " the 8x2 wire wrap headers, 2 bucks each minimum on ebay, 52 weeks of the year. very sought after. 40 volt 5 amp diode Hby 50 cents, center black inductor, / decouling Hby 3 for 1.00 small smd's metal salvage / sell, there are 2 gold clips, for end to end connecting, " very valuable " high gold to brass metal ratio, harvest all you can, i got very few this lot. one smd oscillator, gray silvery top, " expensive if you need one " 156.25 MHz. 32 bucks Mouser, high specification i sell them to those that need them for 8 . each. some more good stuff, 3 pin switches, red base, 2 amps 250 volts, 5 amps 120 volt Ul/ CSA approval, Palladium plating, , salvage these even with a bit of tin / take them to Ham's / swap meets, ebay. really good item some like these fetch 3 and higher. clean ones, 2 for 5. small transformers, are generally audio types, / voltage, and low power rf. these are audio/ 600 ohms ballanced 500 milliwatt clean ethernet connectors are good / even solder on lugs, still have value, clean metal transformers are so valuable, " last tip" they sell for 20 bucks to precision audio builders. "i kid you not " so know your parts, save/ trade, and salvage on . gold and silver my go up or down. but our Hobby / avocation stays with us. Cheers all


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 18, 2013)

I spent 2 hours trying to get my computer work for mining litecoins. Gave up and set it back to mining for bitcoins - digital gold. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brent (Apr 18, 2013)

Posted my first ever pictures on the internet..and it was of my collection which i posted in the gallery section....
Pretty cool...Im now not a web virgin....

Brent


----------



## ilikesilver (Apr 23, 2013)

racked leaves till 123o this afternoon, got a call for a job at a hotel for next week. then i got another call responding to a add i put in craigslist. big load!! picked up 8 cpus from the 1990s, several box's of ram, periferial cards and motherboards, a lot of new stuff to throw on ebay and craigslist, then ive got to go again tomorrow afternoon after work and pick up another estimated 20 cpus and whatever else they have thrown in box's. wow. got some butes of chips in this load. should make some good coin out of this. goodnight


----------

